# Kristi, Tiger Dreamz.



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

This is the Purple one. I have the Pink & White Hearts one in the wash room. I'll post pics of it later this evening when I get it washed, K.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

so cute!
LOL they kind of remind me of a Kangaroo pouch!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG..I love it!!! I bought a Simplicity pattern for one of those.... gonna try making Chico one...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

angel-baby said:


> so cute!
> LOL they kind of remind me of a Kangaroo pouch!!


Yeah, it is kinda like that. :lol: It's so nice and cozy. They can just burrow down in there and hide out. 



jan896 said:


> OMG..I love it!!! I bought a Simplicity pattern for one of those.... gonna try making Chico one...


I bet Chico will love it! If he is a burrower, it will be a hit! I would have more than 2, but they are quite pricey.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

awww iv egot roxi one of them she loves it! she hides in it lol, atleast it keeps her warm in the winter  where did you get yours? your chi looks so cute in it 


TLI said:


> This is the Purple one. I have the Pink & White Hearts one in the wash room. I'll post pics of it later this evening when I get it washed, K.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

codyann said:


> awww iv egot roxi one of them she loves it! she hides in it lol, atleast it keeps her warm in the winter  where did you get yours? your chi looks so cute in it


Thanks!  Yep, they def. keep them warm. The one posted was a gift to Lexie from Lori. Ivy's Mom. I bought the Pink & White Hearts one somewhere around the net. You can do a search for Tiger Dreamz 3 in 1 Trundle bed.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Link for anyone interested.


Tiger Dreamz Trundle Bed


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kristi, I think yours has the top rolled back like this?


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Is it hard to get them to get in there? I feel like my girls would just lay on top instead of snuggling in it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

No, not at all. They go straight in there without any assistance. They root in with their nose. If you roll the top back like that, it is opened already. If they aren't burrowers, I wouldn't waste the money. Mine stay inside covers all day long (and night). It really just depends on your Chi's personality. Mine love anything they get inside of, snuggle sacks, hooded beds, under blankets, etc.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Yup yup, they look sooo similar. I want that purpleish one too!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

We LOVE Tiger Dreamz, we have some of their 'matts' for our bigger dog and some for Zoey that she likes. We got them way back when they only had a few patterns, now they have tons of cute ones. Zoey had a pink trundle bed but Shellie got ahold of it and destroyed the living heck out of it, boy did that make me mad! They are SOOOOOOOOO soft, just make sure to follow the care instructions to a "T" otherwise it changes the texture of the material (we learned that the hard way).


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Yup yup, they look sooo similar. I want that purpleish one too!


One of every color would be great. 



cprcheetah said:


> We LOVE Tiger Dreamz, we have some of their 'matts' for our bigger dog and some for Zoey that she likes. We got them way back when they only had a few patterns, now they have tons of cute ones. Zoey had a pink trundle bed but Shellie got ahold of it and destroyed the living heck out of it, boy did that make me mad! They are SOOOOOOOOO soft, just make sure to follow the care instructions to a "T" otherwise it changes the texture of the material (we learned that the hard way).


I never bought any of the matts, but they did get my order messed up when I bought the 3 in 1, and sent me one of the small matts. Since mine like to burrow, I sent it back and got the snuggle sack. It was very nice though. Same material, just flat, no opening. The trundles are awesome! The pups love them! I bet that did make you mad! They aren't cheap. :lol: Yep, you really have to be very careful to follow the care instructions, otherwise it ruins them.


I'll post Pink & White hearts as soon as it's dry.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I have a friend who sells them (trundle beds) for $48.00 + shipping
Tiger Dreamz Pet Beds


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That's an awesome deal! How much is shipping?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> That's an awesome deal! How much is shipping?


I'm not sure, I just sent and e-mail off to Jessica to see what she averages for shipping. I will post as soon as I get a reply.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Okie Dokie. Thank you Heather.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The lavender one I just ordered for Oakley was $56 w/ shipping, it comes w/ a little bone pillow too. What I like most though is the dimensions are slightly smaller than the ones for the Tiger Dreamz, although I may get a Tiger Dreamz one for Laurel as she'd appreciate the bigger one lol. The ones I've gotten are 20 x 20,...idk haha I may have to order one just for comparison. I really like them. I am not a huge fan of most regular dog beds.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

K Guys, I have a deal for anyone who wants a 3 in one 'trundle' bed. I can get them at a wholesale cost as I have been planning on adding them to my online store Setareh Creations for a while now, just haven't done it yet, and after being 'reminded' about them, I decided to go for it. I will sell for just a little above the wholesale price to anyone on this site. I have to order 4 of them for my initial order (after that I can order individually). I will sell them for $40.00 + shipping (to help cover my costs of having them shipped to me). PM Me if you are interested.....I am going to order another one for Zoey. So would just need 3 more orders....I believe I can ship for the $10.00 flat rate as well, I think they will fit into that box. Suggested retail is $58.00 for these beds 

Trundle style, When folded up in "Cup Format" measures 15 inches in diameter. When in sleeping bag format the trundle measures 24 inches long. Laid flat, fully extended, the trundle measures 24 inches by 44 inches.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Dangit, I just ordered one! Id have totally ordered thru you Heather


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Dangit, I just ordered one! Id have totally ordered thru you Heather



SOOOOOOO sorry, I am a total space cadet, I was showing Rob the trundle beds as I really wanted to get one for Zoey for her b-day he's like "Didn't you tell me you could get them wholesale?" DUH! I'm a space case some days. SOOOOOO sorry again.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> The lavender one I just ordered for Oakley was $56 w/ shipping, it comes w/ a little bone pillow too. What I like most though is the dimensions are slightly smaller than the ones for the Tiger Dreamz, although I may get a Tiger Dreamz one for Laurel as she'd appreciate the bigger one lol. The ones I've gotten are 20 x 20,...idk haha I may have to order one just for comparison. I really like them. I am not a huge fan of most regular dog beds.



Yeah, I think they are pretty similar. I noticed the lady you ordered from has 2 sizes. So that's good that you can choose. The one I have looks a lot larger in pics. It's 22X19, so basically the same size as yours. If you roll the top back, it would make it about 17/18" by 19". But I think it would be fine for Laurel. I can fit 3 (4 squished) in one, so surely Laurel isn't bigger than that. The one you have is gorgeous. If you like them, just order the larger size for Laurel?

My guys don't mind them being big. I think they kinda like all the space in there. They never really cuddle more than 2 at a time. Anyway, they love them! I may order another one for Christmas.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow Heather, that's an awesome deal!!!! I'm about to post pics of the other one I have.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ohh okay, I was confused by the 44" measurement but maybe they mean around, which would make sense. Good to know, as if I decide on another, I can know it won't be HUGE. 

Laurel is dumb and won't "go in" anything "small" so a bigger would be better for her.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

This is the pink one.  It's a bit smaller. I rolled the top back.



















Gia wanted to cuddle, I mean model. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Ohh okay, I was confused by the 44" measurement but maybe they mean around, which would make sense. Good to know, as if I decide on another, I can know it won't be HUGE.
> 
> Laurel is dumb and won't "go in" anything "small" so a bigger would be better for her.


No, that's (44") if you make it a matt. It does 3 things. It's a cuddle cup bed, a snuggle sack, and a matt. I will show you, brb. I only showed it as a snuggle sack. We don't use it for the other 2 things.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

So cute T! Zoey used to burrow in hers all the time before Shellie got ahold of it!

Here is a picture that shows what they can do:








Here are the colors/patterns I can get:
Picasa Web Albums - Heather Thompson - TigerDreamz

Shhh....Zoey's getting the Pink Leopard one


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> No, that's (44") if you make it a matt. It does 3 things. It's a cuddle cup bed, a snuggle sack, and a matt. I will show you, brb. I only showed it as a snuggle sack. We don't use it for the other 2 things.


Ah, gotcha. I love those pink hearts, wayyyy cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

This is completely open as a matt. But they can't get inside of it like this. It is just a blanket used this way. They would have to either lay on top, or use it as a cover? I don't know. But it isn't even made to where it lays flat like that. So not sure why they list it to be used that way. But used as a snuggle sack (22X19), you could easily get a 15 lb. dog in there just fine.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

K if anyone is interested $40.00 + shipping....have room for 2 more to get the order, after the initial order I can order individually. As you can see T's dogs just LOVE them, they are made of faux fur and oh so snuggly! Oh and YES I will ship to UK, just pm me and I can find out the costs, I don't think it's acutally much more for the flat rate shipping.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Interesting. Oakley's is squared off, and the lip is sewn, not into a cuff, but it is sewn, so it can't be opened up like that, it just makes a very cushy square matt. Either way I don't see a point in using them like that so who cares lol.

Heather I just sent you a PM, I so want one of the white/blue hearts ones. I have a problem  Ha ha ha. I just chucked a bunch of old beds though so I am justifying it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cprcheetah said:


> So cute T! Zoey used to burrow in hers all the time before Shellie got ahold of it!
> 
> 
> Shhh....Zoey's getting the Pink Leopard one


I bet she'll love it!!! 



flippedstars said:


> Ah, gotcha. I love those pink hearts, wayyyy cute!


Aren't they cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kristi, I really like yours! I think it's gorgeous! I think the design is quite nice too! I don’t think you will be any happier with the TD than the one you have.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is the Purple with the top rolled back.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hehehe I just love them. I can't wait til my other 2 come. 

Oakley is so soothed by hers. Otherwise she is just fidgeting and so irritated she's even alive right now ha ha. But I put her back in there and she snuggles up and settles down.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Hehehe I just love them. I can't wait til my other 2 come.
> 
> Oakley is so soothed by hers. Otherwise she is just fidgeting and so irritated she's even alive right now ha ha. But I put her back in there and she snuggles up and settles down.


Isn't it amazing? Zoey used to do the same thing. Hey....maybe I need to order one for crazy Ziva....that might calm her butt down at night lmbo.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Aww look at Gia burried all the way at the back!! Thats hysterical! She certainly looks warm and snuggly back there. 
We have the Susan Lanci cuddle cups and they are the same way, they make absolutely no sense as a blanket. Ours will lay pretty flat, but they are two different patterns/textures on the inside and the outside, so stretched out as a blanket they look very weird and have no real function. As a snuggle sack though, they are perfect! It is a shame theyre all so pricey or Id get more, the cats love to lay on them too.

Add: this one would be cute for Oakley too! I nearly got it for Miley but chose the ivory one instead so the boys could use it without feeling silly 
Faux Leopard Curly Sue Dog Bed


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Uh oh I just noticed this thread. I love those too! Now I'm all confused! lol. I may have to get one on Heather's deal. Hmm.. are these bigger than 20 by 20?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Paula I am getting one from Heather -- they are a bit bigger, 24" deep. I will snap a pic of Oakley "inside" hers if she will tolerate, so you can decide what you think size wise. You should so get one, its a great deal!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wait, you're getting 3 now, eh? :lol: I think I may have to get one. Which one did you get? I'm torn between a few of them. I like that they are a little bigger. I wish I knew if both Pip and Roo would fit in one. It doesn't seem like they would both fit but they do snuggle really close. I guess I could get two, but I'm not sure if it's necessary really.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Hehehe I just love them. I can't wait til my other 2 come.
> 
> Oakley is so soothed by hers. Otherwise she is just fidgeting and so irritated she's even alive right now ha ha. But I put her back in there and she snuggles up and settles down.


I so know what you mean! I never can wait patiently! :lol: Did you get 2 TD's?

Yeah, the material is so soft, and I'm sure it makes her feel cozy. She just doesn't feel very good Mama.  Poor wittle baby. 



cprcheetah said:


> Isn't it amazing? Zoey used to do the same thing. Hey....maybe I need to order one for crazy Ziva....that might calm her butt down at night lmbo.


Ha-ha! Prefect medicine, eh? The soothing snuggle sacks. :lol:



Reese and Miley said:


> Aww look at Gia burried all the way at the back!! Thats hysterical! She certainly looks warm and snuggly back there.
> We have the Susan Lanci cuddle cups and they are the same way, they make absolutely no sense as a blanket. Ours will lay pretty flat, but they are two different patterns/textures on the inside and the outside, so stretched out as a blanket they look very weird and have no real function. As a snuggle sack though, they are perfect! It is a shame theyre all so pricey or Id get more, the cats love to lay on them too.


Yeah, they love to lay at the back of the sacks. They hide as far in as they can get. I have to be super careful, cause they are major burrowers. And you can't see them unless you pat before you sit. :lol: They are notorious for getting under anything warm. Like Gia in my pillow slip. :lol:

I have never seen the SLCC. I'll have to check those out. I bet they are very nice! I have no clue why they list them as being used for a matt unfolded. Not many of them will lay flat opened up that way. Sells tactic, I suppose. They have to justify that high price somehow. :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

T, you have all the cute stuff I swear! :lol: I love the pink hearts one that Gia is in - so cute!!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Ha ha ha...


Tried to make her share and this is about the extent of how that went (she pummeled him pretty much right after I took this picture. I know dogs dont stick out their tongues on purpose but the pic is hilarious!).











I woke them BOTH up, poor babies.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL! Oh Bryco! He looks like such a boy in that pic! hehe.  And they both look like they fit actually, or is the pic deceiving?

Is the inside blue or is Oakley wearing something?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> LOL! Oh Bryco! He looks like such a boy in that pic! hehe.  And they both look like they fit actually, or is the pic deceiving?
> 
> Is the inside blue or is Oakley wearing something?


Its her cast (the blue)  They both fit fine, they are around 3.5 lbs each. Trigger would fit in there with her but when I tried, she nearly bit his eyeball out HAHA! She's lunging at both of them now whenever they walk by she's so cranky I put them in there with her. But yeah, after putting 2 in, there is enough room, Pip and Roo are both around 5 lbs right? So I think they'd be able to snuggle each other if they wanted.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Its her cast (the blue)  They both fit fine, they are around 3.5 lbs each. Trigger would fit in there with her but when I tried, she nearly bit his eyeball out HAHA! She's lunging at both of them now whenever they walk by she's so cranky I put them in there with her. But yeah, after putting 2 in, there is enough room, Pip and Roo are both around 5 lbs right? So I think they'd be able to snuggle each other if they wanted.


Aww poor Oakley! hehe. I don't blame her for not wanting to share. Yes, they are both around 5 lbs. I think they might both fit..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Uh oh I just noticed this thread. I love those too! Now I'm all confused! lol. I may have to get one on Heather's deal. Hmm.. are these bigger than 20 by 20?


I think you'll be happy with either one Paula. I think Oakley's is gorgeous!!!

I posted pics of the measurements. They aren't 24" deep. They list them as that on the website measurements, but that's why I took pics so you guys could see. Without the top folded back on the Purple one, it's, oh gosh, I can't remember. :lol: 20"? I'd have to go back and look. :lol:



foggy said:


> Wait, you're getting 3 now, eh? :lol: I think I may have to get one. Which one did you get? I'm torn between a few of them. I like that they are a little bigger. I wish I knew if both Pip and Roo would fit in one. It doesn't seem like they would both fit but they do snuggle really close. I guess I could get two, but I'm not sure if it's necessary really.


You can easily fit Pip and Roo in the TD's together. I would think, anyway. 



foggy said:


> T, you have all the cute stuff I swear! :lol: I love the pink hearts one that Gia is in - so cute!!


Ha-ha! I buy these babies wayyyyyy too much stuff. :lol: I really like the Pink hearts too. 



flippedstars said:


> Ha ha ha...
> 
> 
> Tried to make her share and this is about the extent of how that went (she pummeled him pretty much right after I took this picture. I know dogs dont stick out their tongues on purpose but the pic is hilarious!).
> ...


He is sticking his tongue out at you on purpose! :lol: Too cute!! I think they both fit in there fine.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Ha ha ha...
> 
> 
> Tried to make her share and this is about the extent of how that went (she pummeled him pretty much right after I took this picture. I know dogs dont stick out their tongues on purpose but the pic is hilarious!).
> ...


Poor babies! They are so cute, she really is giving him the evil eye isn't she? I love it when they stick their tongues out.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Paula, the Purple one is 22X19 if you don't roll the top back. The Pink & White hearts is a bit smaller, though.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Paula, the Purple one is 22X19 if you don't roll the top back. The Pink & White hearts is a bit smaller, though.


Thanks T! Hmm... I'm still pondering the patterns. I'm so indecisive. lol. I really do love that pink heart one, it is soo cute!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Paula, also wanted to mention. Only the "fluffy" material of the TD's will stay open when folded back. Like the Purple one (they have other colors and styles that are fluffy). They do have one very similar to the Pink Mink too. I really can't compare the two since I don't have one like Kristi's. But I think I'm going to order one.  Anyway, I really think you'll be happy with either.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I bid on the one Kristi has already so I'll be getting that one too, on top of one of these. Oh man. Help! :lol: Ah ok so the hearts one won't stay open then?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The more the merrier. :lol: 

No, the material isn't as thick on the hearts one. The thicker material makes it kinda, what's the word? Stiff? I'm not sure, but that "bulk" makes it stand open. The hearts one isn't like that.

Anyway, I'm betting that Pip & Roo can easily fit in there together. I don't know if the one Kristi has is measured at 20X20 with it folded down, or not. I'm assuming it's 20X20 with it already folded. So I think you can fit both of your guys in that one as well. The TD's are rounded at the back, not square. Anyway, they are made a bit different, but overall close to the same size, I assume. I don't have the two to compare, so I'm only guessing.

Here is Chance in it alone. There is plenty of room for 1 more, actually 2 more. I put Lexie in there with him wrapped in another snuggle sack, and they still have plenty of room. So I really can't see your two not fitting in there comfortably. I know it sucks ordering things and them not working out the way you planned. So I’m trying to help as much as I can. :lol:




















Them two inside together (with Lexie inside another snuggle sack). I'm holding it up, so when it's laid down there is at least 4 to 5 inches on each side of them. And tons of room in the front.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks T! I really think they will both fit in it, but since I'm getting the other one as well, I'll have two anyway, if they don't. ha. But looking at it, I do think they will both fit. I really love that hearts one. What is the name of the color of the lavender/purple on you have? Do they still make that color?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, they still make that one. Lemme look and see what the name is. brb


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That one is the Sugar Plum Furry.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

And please don't be mad at me if it turns out they don't fit. :lol: I'm really only guessing. And maybe the extra 2" on the TD's makes a big difference vs. the one Kristi has? It looks like Bryco & Oakley fit in there fine. I'm not sure, but don't want you to be mad at me if I'm wrong. :lol: I have no clue how much of a size difference there is in all our pups.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks T!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> And please don't be mad at me if it turns out they don't fit. :lol: I'm really only guessing. And maybe the extra 2" on the TD's makes a big difference vs. the one Kristi has? It looks like Bryco & Oakley fit in there fine. I'm not sure, but don't want you to be mad at me if I'm wrong. :lol: I have no clue how much of a size difference there is in all our pups.


Oh no no, I'd never be mad. :lol: Plus it doesn't really matter if they both don't fit, since I'm getting the first one Kristi posted too. They'll each have one then.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay, then you are good to go then.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im in love with the white/blue heart one they look so cozy....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brandi, your babies would love it!

I talked to the lady that makes the one that Kristi has to find out about the different materials, sizes and prices. She said that she would make the Pink Mink one, with shipping for $57.00. That's with no bone pillow. On her site it comes out to $67 with shipping. Anyway, wanted to mention that if anyone wants one of those too. She said that the top isn't rolled back, it's sewn that way, so no need to roll it back. You won't lose any depth/length for those wondering about the size. It's 20X20 with the front/opening just as shown. It's a double thickness, making the opening 4 times as thick which is why it stays open. I know some were worried that their pup wouldn't get in without the front opened up. So it sounds like an awesome deal.  She said she has different materials, with different thicknesses, so this only applies to the Pink Mink. So some of you guys may find that you like that style better. She said it is for dogs 10 lbs. or less.

If you get the Tiger Dreamz Trundle, you will have to roll the top back, and you will lose depth and length, making it about 16/17". The width of the two will be close, though. Without the top rolled back, I’d say the TD’s would work for 12 to 15 lbs. and under, with top rolled back, 8 lbs. and under. 

I'm going to order one, even though I don't need to shop anymore. :lol: I really love how plush the Pink Mink is. So I have to have it.  I think I may like it better than the Tiger Dreamz. Will let everyone know.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

TLI said:


> Brandi, your babies would love it!
> 
> I talked to the lady that makes the one that Kristi has to find out about the different materials, sizes and prices. She said that she would make the Pink Mink one, with shipping for $57.00. That's with no bone pillow. On her site it comes out to $67 with shipping. Anyway, wanted to mention that if anyone wants one of those too. She said that the top isn't rolled back, it's sewn that way, so no need to roll it back. You won't lose any depth/length for those wondering about the size. It's 20X20 with the front/opening just as shown. It's a double thickness, making the opening 4 times as thick which is why it stays open. I know some were worried that their pup wouldn't get in without the front opened up. So it sounds like an awesome deal.  She said she has different materials, with different thicknesses, so this only applies to the Pink Mink. So some of you guys may find that you like that style better. She said it is for dogs 10 lbs. or less.
> 
> ...


It does SORT of stay open, but I roll it a bit to ensure it does  She has it stitched such that really, it will on its own but its better rolled, more cozy I think


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> I'm going to order one, even though I don't need to shop anymore. :lol: I really love how plush the Pink Mink is. So I have to have it.  I think I may like it better than the Tiger Dreamz. Will let everyone know.


Yay awesome, T! So glad you're getting one! I agree that one is super nice! I hope I win my bid, if not, I'll just get one directly from her. I must have that pink one, it looks so plush and nice!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

TLI said:


> Brandi, your babies would love it!.




they love to snuggle into things so Im sure they would love it. sadly though I just cant spend that much on a bed...Im super jealous of all you guys getting them ...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Paula, I'm glad to know that you were the bidder. I started to place one too. :lol: That is a steal! Lucky Duck!

Brandi, Ho Ho Ho, Brandi wants a Chi Throw. Oh wait, a Snuggle sack. :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

TLI said:


> Paula, I'm glad to know that you were the bidder. I started to place one too. :lol: That is a steal! Lucky Duck!
> 
> Brandi, Ho Ho Ho, Brandi wants a Chi Throw. Oh wait, a Snuggle sack. :lol: :lol: :wink:


humm it worked last year so perhaps Ill give it a go...


HO HO HO I WANT A SNUGGLE SACK!! 

SECRET SANTA CAN YOU HEAR ME? lol


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

LOL! Maybe Santa will listen like he did to Oakley's mom  I know I've got to stop looking at these....thinking I need another one or two for Zoey at work....liking the pink hearts, purple fox, grape sorbet or cotton candy pink....spoiled little stinker! Still decided...will have to save up though maybe in a few weeks, it can be her early christmas pressie. Waiting to hear if I can get the Sugar Plum Fairy color as it's not on their website....we'll see. I think Zoey would love to have one of these in EVERY room  ha ha.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

lol I annoyed most of the forum last year with my ss wants..I constantly threw in Ho HO HO I need a chi throw lol I ended up getting one so who knows lol


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Paula, I'm glad to know that you were the bidder. I started to place one too. :lol: That is a steal! Lucky Duck!


Uh oh!! hehee!  Yep, tis me. Here's hoping.  I hope everyone else is as nice as you T and stays away.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> humm it worked last year so perhaps Ill give it a go...
> 
> 
> HO HO HO I WANT A SNUGGLE SACK!!
> ...


Ha-ha!!! It was absolutely hilarious! I think you got most of what you Ho Ho Ho'ed about. I think we were ready to ring your neck by the time Christmas got here. :lol: :lol: But you know we love you anyway. 

SS out there! Brandi wants a SS!!!!!! :lol:



cprcheetah said:


> LOL! Maybe Santa will listen like he did to Oakley's mom  I know I've got to stop looking at these....thinking I need another one or two for Zoey at work....liking the pink hearts, purple fox, grape sorbet or cotton candy pink....spoiled little stinker! Still decided...will have to save up though maybe in a few weeks, it can be her early christmas pressie. Waiting to hear if I can get the Sugar Plum Fairy color as it's not on their website....we'll see. I think Zoey would love to have one of these in EVERY room  ha ha.


I hear ya! I would have one in every color if I could afford it. I'm even being bad ordering one of the ones that Kristi has. I promised myself I'd do no more shopping. :lol:



foggy said:


> Uh oh!! hehee!  Yep, tis me. Here's hoping.  I hope everyone else is as nice as you T and stays away.


I wouldn't do that to you, Paula.  I would want to choke someone if they did it to me. :lol:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

TLI said:


> Ha-ha!!! It was absolutely hilarious! I think you got most of what you Ho Ho Ho'ed about. I think we were ready to ring your neck by the time Christmas got here. :lol: :lol: But you know we love you anyway.
> 
> SS out there! Brandi wants a SS!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> ...


haha Im sure you guys were ready to kill me..I got 1 gift early just to shut me up lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep, I remember that. Robyn was like, dang, maybe if I send her something early, she'll stop. :lol: But that didn't work. :lol: But hey, you did get what you asked for, so it paid off, right?  So, Ho Ho Ho away! :lol:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I need to stop looking at their products....this is new since we carried them at the Vet.....








T. I'm afraid you've created some happy monsters lol ;-)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lol, Heather! I love TD's! They have some very nice, quality products! And the pups go nuts for them!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

The kitties love them too. We have a tiger matt that's by our back window on top of a box, the cats lay there all the time. Their toys they have are some of their favorites too. We used to carry a lot of their products at the Vet that's how I first heard of them, but we haven't carried them for a while.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

TLI said:


> Yep, I remember that. Robyn was like, dang, maybe if I send her something early, she'll stop. :lol: But that didn't work. :lol: But hey, you did get what you asked for, so it paid off, right?  So, Ho Ho Ho away! :lol:


lol Robyn was an awsome ss..I would have been happy with whatever she sent (& will be happy with whatever this years ss sends aswell)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, kitties love their comfort too.  I had never heard of their stuff until Lori posted about them, and sent Lexie one of the SS's. I mentioned them to the lady that sells my dog food, now she carries some of the line.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, she was, Brandi. And I know you will.


----------



## my2chis (Aug 17, 2010)

These are really adorable but out of my price range for now. Are these so expensive because they are a brand name or something? Im clueless when it comes to brands.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

They are expensive because they are made from Faux Fur, and when I've been looking at the fabric store for it it's like $20 a yard to buy. They are very quality made, and last forever. I've had some of their matts for 6+ years now and they are still in good condition. I do have the blue bed pictured below, but my sister was an idiot and put it in the dryer so it's not longer soft & silky but they still use it. I just found it in my bed collection 

Just found some old pictures (from 2004) of the Trundle Beds:
Gabby in a Champagne Mouse:









Gabby in a cotton candy pink









This one is just because she's so stinking cute!:









Kahani (my sisters cat) in a Twilight Blue (I think that's the color)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, they are pricey, but as Heather mentioned the material used to make them is expensive. You couldn't make one for much cheaper. 

Heather, such cute pics!!! Gabby is such a cute fuzzy Bear!!!

On a side note, my Pink Mink is on it's way! Yay!!!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Yeah, they are pricey, but as Heather mentioned the material used to make them is expensive. You couldn't make one for much cheaper.
> 
> Heather, such cute pics!!! Gabby is such a cute fuzzy Bear!!!
> 
> On a side note, my Pink Mink is on it's way! Yay!!!!


:hello1::hello1: We'll need pics, of course.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I will post pics as soon as I get it! I can't wait!!!  I hope I don't like it too terribly much, cause I can't spend anymore money!! :lol: :lol: But I know that I'm going to love it!! It is SO plush! I think the Cotton Candy in the TD's is similar to the Pink Mink fur. But the Pink Mink looks even more thick and plush. So I am excited!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I still need to see pics of your babies in their MS bed. :lol: You are slacking Paula! :lol:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Haha T I heard you had fun with the pink mink lady...shes innnnnteresting!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah she is! :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> I still need to see pics of your babies in their MS bed. :lol: You are slacking Paula! :lol:


I know, I know. hangs head. Kristi too!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Haha T I heard you had fun with the pink mink lady...shes innnnnteresting!


Bahaha yes, she's very interesting!! I'm still waiting on her latest pic. LOL.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> I think the Cotton Candy in the TD's is similar to the Pink Mink fur. But the Pink Mink looks even more thick and plush. So I am excited!!!


I was wondering if it was the same material too, but the TD's doesn't look quite as plush. At least going by the pic. I was also wondering if TD has a similar one to her lavender one. Hmm.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think the Sugar Plum is similar to the lavender. I do think the Pink Mink is a plusher, thicker material. But I think it also has to do with the way she sews the front. As soon as it comes I'll let you know if it's real thick in person. 

Kristi, is it thick and plush to you?

Lol @ her latest pic. :lol: I was kinda blunt, so hopefully that's the end of it for me. :lol: I just said, no, just want the one SS. But thanks for offering. :lol: We better be careful though, you never know who lurks. :lol:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hehe good point T. 

I love the pink mink one. Its hard to describe though. You will just have to see. It stays open pretty well but IMO not super well if the top isn't rolled a little. Oakley LOVES it, so I'll have to see what she thinks of it compared to the lavender one I ordered, as well as the blue hearts. 

Bottom line is if you are willing to purchase something I don't think you'll have any problems


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I do know that she said each material/faux fur has different thicknesses. That's the way the TD's are too. Each one is different. Also, depending on the thickness, some seem smaller in the TD's. Like the pink & white hearts is a bit smaller than the Sugar plum. They are all real close, though. I think it's odd that some sites show them as 24" in length, and some show them as 22". I think the "manufacturer" lists a certain size, but the more independent ones selling them put the "actual" measurements. Unless they just copy and paste from the manufacturer.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, I just hope it's as plush in person as it is in pics. Cause that's the only reason I got it. :lol: $55 is a lot for a sack. :lol: Oh well, I’ll see soon enough.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Its really, really nice, T. If it wasn't, I wouldn't have gone on my psycho snuggle sack shopping spree  Oakley adores it. It has a squared bottom so more than one smaller pup can really get in there. I'm veryyyy happy with it but let me know what you think  Its my first forray into the snuggle sack world so I don't have much to compare it to.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I will. And I'm sure we will love it!  Just hopefully not too much. :wink: Cause then I'll have to have more! :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> I think the Sugar Plum is similar to the lavender.


I think so too, but I wonder if it's as nice.



TLI said:


> I will. And I'm sure we will love it!  Just hopefully not too much. :wink: Cause then I'll have to have more! :lol:


I think you will love it, T. It looks really plush in Kristi's pics. Agree though, it might be better if we didn't love them so much. LOL. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Paula, I'm not really sure. It's so hard to tell unless you see them in person. They both have that "shaggy" look, but whether one is more "plush" is hard to say. I wish that lady had better, and larger pics of her sacks.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's what I was hoping for too, her pics really are too small. I'll be curious what you think of the snuggle sack when you get it. She sent me the pic of the one she made that I was telling you about. It's purple with polka dots, but the outer material is satin and not plush, so I'm not interested in it. I told her to just send me the pink one.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm very anxious to get it. I keep at least 1 out in the house for the pups, and 1 in Jade's play pen. I sleep with the house pretty cold at night, and a fan. The other 3 sleep with me, so I know they are under covers all night. So I like to have something in Jade's bed that she can completely be covered under. Otherwise it would be too cold and drafty. I really needed another one, so I'm glad I bought it. I have another SS that was made by Lori. She sent us the TG's, but handmade one as well. It goes over a regular sized pillow, and they love that one too. They love anything they can burrow under/in, really. But the extra plush just makes them so nice. So I'm really looking forward to getting this one to see how it looks in person. 

Satin is pretty, but not as cozy as the more plush material, so I can see why you passed on that one. If you are going to spend the bucks on something, it's nice when you can "see" the quality. I'm curious to hear your review on the two as well.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Satin is pretty, but not as cozy as the more plush material, so I can see why you passed on that one. If you are going to spend the bucks on something, it's nice when you can "see" the quality. I'm curious to hear your review on the two as well.


The satin is on the outside and the plush on the inside, so it would still be cozy for them, but the bag would be more floppy and not have as much substance, which was my thought. Plus it just didn't look as cute as the all fur one.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree. :/ I love the inside, but not so much the outside. And yeah, that kind of material is floppy. :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> I agree. :/ I love the inside, but not so much the outside. And yeah, that kind of material is floppy. :lol:


Exactly. I wish snuggle lady would just buy more of the lavender already. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

LMAO @ Snuggle Lady!!!!! Maybe you should send her an email. :lol: :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> LMAO @ Snuggle Lady!!!!! Maybe you should send her an email. :lol: :lol:


Erm... :lol: :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh come on Paula. :wink: :lol:


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Oh come on Paula. :wink: :lol:


I'm askerrid. I can't take the onslaught. :lol: Maybe you can ask her for me?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> I'm askerrid. I can't take the onslaught. :lol: Maybe you can ask her for me?


I have to go take out the trash, I mean take a bath, oh wait, maybe bathe the pups, or sweep the floor. It's something, I just can't remember. :lol: :lol: Let me know what she says.


----------

